# Coded 2007 E93 open/close windows/mirrors/vert top with FOB



## cn555ic (Mar 1, 2012)

I have sucessfully coded to my car with NCSexpert to use the key FOB to open/close the windows/mirrors/convertible top!! There has been alot of people looking to code this feature in without Comfort Access! With Comfort Access this function was already set to work! I have finally done it to my car was not equipped with COMFORT ACCESS!!!!! Here are the modules and script lines that I had to change. I have the original software for the car and it has never been updated! I am not sure if this will work with newer cars with software upgrades, but please try and get back to me to let us me know if this works for you!:bigpimp: There is at the moment not too many people that have coded this feature to work to open and close the convertible hardtop without COMFORT ACCESS, I hope this will help others. The only person that did have it working stated that his car after a software update from the dealership, the function no longer worked. We need to see if this is correct and if these changes will allow it to function like my car at the moment..

CAS MODULE (set both of these lines to aktiv)

KOMFORTSCHLIESSUNG_FB 
FH_KOMFORTF_MIT_SUBST

CTM (CVM) MODULE (all of these lines need to be set to aktiv, some may already be set to aktiv!)

KOMFORT_OEFFNEN_FBD
KOMFORT_LADE_POSITION 
KOMFORT_SCHLIESS_FBD
SCHEIBEN_ANHEB_OEFF_FBD
SCHEIBEN_ANHEB_SCHL_FBD

NFRM MODULE

SPIEGEL_KOMFORT_EINKLAPP

here is the video


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

I guess you used NCS Expert for this? Weren't you going to code an F13 not too long ago? Does the F13 Top Open and Close from CA/Fob from the factory, and if not, did you try and code it?


----------



## 6spdg37s (Oct 14, 2009)

nice band-aid ! lol ... so question... do the auto fold mirrors fold when locked an unfold when unlocked from the factory or you need to program it ?

let me rephrase that... my sister has a 09 328i now... is that an option or you need to code it like ou have


----------



## cn555ic (Mar 1, 2012)

Shawn I never even attempted to code that as the owner of the car just wanted his mirrors and windows to open and close with Key fob! I should have checked but it was one of those really hit days! As for the video, that's my personal car that I drive. I did code it with NCSexpert. It took a while before I got it to work.


----------



## cn555ic (Mar 1, 2012)

6spdg37s said:


> nice band-aid ! lol ... so question... do the auto fold mirrors fold when locked an unfold when unlocked from the factory or you need to program it ?
> 
> let me rephrase that... my sister has a 09 328i now... is that an option or you need to code it like ou have


The mirrors are not set from factory to open and close with the key fob. You also need to have the option from factory of motorized side mirrors!!! The only thing from factory is the ability to open the windows and convertible top with key fob. Problem is that the key fob would not allow it to close the top and the windows with mirrors. If you have comfort access feature, then this feature is already readily available to use straight from factory. The hard part was to get it working without COMFORT Access equipped car! For a car to operate like the video shown without CA, the car needs to be coded/programmed for the mirrors to fold and windows to close with the convertible hardtop. Not an easy task as u have seen the threads on various forums about this issue that everyone is having!


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

shawnsheridan said:


> I guess you used NCS Expert for this? Weren't you going to code an F13 not too long ago? Does the F13 Top Open and Close from CA/Fob from the factory, and if not, did you try and code it?


Shawn looks like top opens and closes with key fob... Atleast thats what i was told by a m6 owner ... I am yet to code his car.


----------



## cn555ic (Mar 1, 2012)

DreamCar said:


> Shawn looks like top opens and closes with key fob... Atleast thats what i was told by a m6 owner ... I am yet to code his car.


Does he has comfort access, if so then it works from factory, at least for the E-series. If not then this function is a rarity to get like I have coded to my car...Supposedly the newer software updates prevents this from being coded into the car for the E93. I am one of the only ones right now to have this function on a E93 without Comfort access


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

I was referring to f13 m6 .. Yes he has comfort access.
Did you code any f13's?


----------



## cn555ic (Mar 1, 2012)

Yes if there comfort access it will work with fob to open and close top. I coded so far 3 f12 and they all had comfort access. If anyone has an f12 without comfort access can u let us know if the key fob allows you to open and close convertible top?


----------



## geepmaley (May 27, 2011)

*I want this *

Anyone in Dallas area able to do this for me?

What about implementing the comfort assistance where the top pops up half way to let you get into the truck. Can this be coded on non-CA cars?

'07 e93 328i convertible with pretty much everything BUT comfort access.


----------



## roseng (Apr 5, 2006)

cn555ic said:


> I have sucessfully coded to my car with NCSexpert to use the key FOB to open/close the windows/mirrors/convertible top!! There has been alot of people looking to code this feature in without Comfort Access! With Comfort Access this function was already set to work! I have finally done it to my car was not equipped with COMFORT ACCESS!!!!! Here are the modules and script lines that I had to change. I have the original software for the car and it has never been updated! I am not sure if this will work with newer cars with software upgrades, but please try and get back to me to let us me know if this works for you!:bigpimp: There is at the moment not too many people that have coded this feature to work to open and close the convertible hardtop without COMFORT ACCESS, I hope this will help others. The only person that did have it working stated that his car after a software update from the dealership, the function no longer worked. We need to see if this is correct and if these changes will allow it to function like my car at the moment..
> 
> CAS MODULE (set both of these lines to aktiv)
> 
> ...


Any idea if this will work on the E64?


----------



## cn555ic (Mar 1, 2012)

roseng said:


> Any idea if this will work on the E64?


It can work probably if you havent gotten any software updates of the car since it came straight from factory...Do you recall ever getting a software update from dealership? If not you can probably get this coded to your car


----------



## TRIPLE_O (Feb 22, 2012)

cn555ic said:


> Does he has comfort access, if so then it works from factory, at least for the E-series. If not then this function is a rarity to get like I have coded to my car...Supposedly the newer software updates prevents this from being coded into the car for the E93. I am one of the only ones right now to have this function on a E93 without Comfort access


There was another guy who did this on youtube last year, although his car looks very similar to yours I don't think it was you. Did you come across this as you figured out how to do it?


----------



## Jose_JN (May 23, 2013)

TRIPLE_O said:


> There was another guy who did this on youtube last year, although his car looks very similar to yours I don't think it was you. Did you come across this as you figured out how to do it?


Maybe you are refering to my car and my video.

I did it in June 2011





And also I shared those codes for make it happen.

But now, with newest car firmware the remote top closing option has been totally disabled unless you have Comfort Access...

I am still diving on the code trying to find out how to get it back...

Kind regards.

PS: I have also more retrofits and coding in my channel: http://www.youtube.com/JoseJJn


----------



## cn555ic (Mar 1, 2012)

Jose. I am working on flashing the old CTM software from my car. So far I have done the flash of the old CTM software with no success. Next stop is the Cas module which I finally obtained the same assembly line software that matches my car. I will flash it onto this test vehicle and hopefully it will work.


----------



## Jose_JN (May 23, 2013)

cn555ic said:


> Jose. I am working on flashing the old CTM software from my car. So far I have done the flash of the old CTM software with no success. Next stop is the Cas module which I finally obtained the same assembly line software that matches my car. I will flash it onto this test vehicle and hopefully it will work.


Yes, I know, I am following you on other forums 

Do you think it is worth downgrading your CAS for enabling remote roof closing?

Regards.


----------



## cn555ic (Mar 1, 2012)

As far as I can see no. The 2008 E93 has the one of the latest zb numbers loaded for his CAS module and I don't see anything different compared to my car with the old software from 2007. His car doesn't exhibit any extra options that mine doesn't have. The thing is the top working with fob. Mine still works and has older software. So this has to be the last step in solving this. His CTM module matches mine now and only the CAS is different. Next stop we will soon find out.


----------



## kotoma (Sep 15, 2013)

*Are this mirror Fold possible??*

Hi,
I look in back side of the mirror of my E91 2007, they looks like the picture.
Du they are able to fold, or is that how the motor looks like?

Does anyone have a picture how the mirror motor look?


----------



## Jose_JN (May 23, 2013)

This mirrors are the basics one.

There are 4 types:
Basic (like yours)
Memory mirrors
Powerfolding with memory
Autodim, powerfolding and memory.

The motor for the power folding looks like this:









The cylinder where 2 wires (white and yellow) are connected is the power folding motor.
The black roundel with all wires is the LIN BUS controller.

Here you can see the DIY I did

Kind regards.


----------



## kotoma (Sep 15, 2013)

Jose_JN said:


> This mirrors are the basics one.
> 
> There are 4 types:
> Basic (like yours)
> ...


Thank you for pront replay Jose!
Just to see your mirror I undertood perfectly mine has nothing like it.
Well I didn´t know what was that cables in mine, it must to be the autodim I guess :dunno:

Great DIY!

Have a nice day!
Thank you!


----------



## Jose_JN (May 23, 2013)

kotoma said:


> Thank you for pront replay Jose!
> Just to see your mirror I undertood perfectly mine has nothing like it.
> Well I didn´t know what was that cables in mine, it must to be the autodim I guess :dunno:
> 
> ...


Yours is heated.
If it were autodim, it would be power folding too. You can have power folding without auto dim but you cannot have the opposite.


----------



## kotoma (Sep 15, 2013)

*Heated Mirror*



Jose_JN said:


> Yours is heated.
> If it were autodim, it would be power folding too. You can have power folding without auto dim but you cannot have the opposite.


Thanks Jose for your replay! and helpping many people!

That was good on the Swedish winter. 
I just wonder why it said in papers (Elspeglar) Electric Mirror? why not heated mirror better!

About folding... I read they do not work so good in Canada when winter cold come.
We get here about -30 degrees sometimes.

:thumbup:


----------



## SaNGRia (Jan 24, 2014)

Hello. I have 2008 E93 M3 with motorized side mirrors and CONFORT Access which i can already top up and down with FOB. But i want when i lock the door with FOB mirror will fold too. What should i do? And i never use NCSExpert before. All i know is i go File / Load profile / ExpertMode / CHASSIS AND FOR MY E93 I Select E89 and i don't know what will i do next. Thank you ...



cn555ic said:


> I have sucessfully coded to my car with NCSexpert to use the key FOB to open/close the windows/mirrors/convertible top!! There has been alot of people looking to code this feature in without Comfort Access! With Comfort Access this function was already set to work! I have finally done it to my car was not equipped with COMFORT ACCESS!!!!! Here are the modules and script lines that I had to change. I have the original software for the car and it has never been updated! I am not sure if this will work with newer cars with software upgrades, but please try and get back to me to let us me know if this works for you!:bigpimp: There is at the moment not too many people that have coded this feature to work to open and close the convertible hardtop without COMFORT ACCESS, I hope this will help others. The only person that did have it working stated that his car after a software update from the dealership, the function no longer worked. We need to see if this is correct and if these changes will allow it to function like my car at the moment..
> 
> CAS MODULE (set both of these lines to aktiv)
> 
> ...


----------



## boooomer (Apr 23, 2010)

*2013 e93*



cn555ic said:


> I have sucessfully coded to my car with NCSexpert to use the key FOB to open/close the windows/mirrors/convertible top!! There has been alot of people looking to code this feature in without Comfort Access! With Comfort Access this function was already set to work! I have finally done it to my car was not equipped with COMFORT ACCESS!!!!! Here are the modules and script lines that I had to change. I have the original software for the car and it has never been updated! I am not sure if this will work with newer cars with software upgrades, but please try and get back to me to let us me know if this works for you!:bigpimp: There is at the moment not too many people that have coded this feature to work to open and close the convertible hardtop without COMFORT ACCESS, I hope this will help others. The only person that did have it working stated that his car after a software update from the dealership, the function no longer worked. We need to see if this is correct and if these changes will allow it to function like my car at the moment..
> 
> CAS MODULE (set both of these lines to aktiv)
> 
> ...


I just bought a 2013 E93 without Comfort Access. I would love to reprogram the car to do be able to put the top down from the Fob. Do you know if this coding will work on '13 E93?

Thanks!


----------



## mikeetastic (Dec 13, 2012)

dont want to create a new thread and was hoping someone can point me on how to disable this small light below? i already removed the side markers but theres still a small yellow light in the corner and cant find it in my NFRM module..










anyone?


----------



## SRTst (Apr 16, 2017)

Sorry to dig this up from the past but I was able to get this to work on my 2007 without CA. 

At first it didn't work, then I also changed KOMFORTOEFFNUNG_FB in CAS to aktiv and it started working. Roof opens and closes with keyfob.


----------

